# I say the terrain, you say the bike



## ilikepizza (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a handful of potential rides in the next couple of years and no bike to ride them with. Well, I have bikes, but this is really about n+1. Given the type of riding below, I would like to know what bike you'd pick to ride with a budget of ~$6k (let's assume inventory isn't a constraint). I'm looking at Bentonville and Crested Butte for fun getaways, Midwest for events (Maah Daah Hey 100, Lutsen 99er, Marji Gesick) and general riding. I'll ride most anything but don't take huge drops. What would your steed be?


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Really liked my Tallboy V4 for Bentonville. A good blend of aggressive and efficient.

Not sure about the other locations.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Any modern 100-120mm bike.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Bentonville and Crested Butte would lean slightly towards a trail bike, but I do most of my NWA and Rockies riding on a Revel Ranger, and it works great. Smoother on the 150 bike, but I prefer short travel. The rest sounds like it would lean towards something like the Blur TR. 

If it was me I would look at the RM Element, Ranger, Tallboy, Ripley, Spur or Izzo if you wanted more fun, and maybe the Blur TR, Trek Top Fuel or Epic Evo if you wanted a little more of an advantage for the events.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

For CB I wouldn't want more than 120ish mm of travel.

Haven't ridden Arkansas since they turned it into a theme park.

For MDH I'd want a 100mm travel sled, probably with a motor. (Not really.) But man -- sooooooo many short, steep stingers on that route.

For upper midwest stuff I wouldn't want more than 120mm.

I'd probably get a carbon Top Fuel.


----------



## dllawson819 (Feb 22, 2019)

Interesting question. 
I have gotten to travel with my mountain bike a good bit over the past five years. Most recently on a 2012 Ibis Mojo SL-R with 27.5 wheels. I spent a few days in Santa Cruz right after the Ibis Ripley V4 was released. I rode my Mojo one day and demoed the Ripley the next. My thoughts while riding the Ripley where, “This bike is awesome!” …then… “It’s better at everything, but it’s not $6,000 better.” …finally… “I would rather keep the Mojo and spend $6,000 on more trips to cool places.”

If you’re happy with your current mountain bike, it should be fine for Crested Butte and Bentonville. 

If you’re looking for a new mountain bike, I recommend getting the best bike for your local trails - probably something like the Ripley. Don’t sacrifice regular fun on familiar trails for a possible benefit on unfamiliar trails.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

nm.


----------



## areeves08 (Jan 7, 2020)

Pivot Trail 429


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Top Fuel also gets my vote.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I used to squarely be in the 100-120 camp but not anymore. I prefer efficient bikes in the 13-150 range now and build them pretty light. Crested Butte is pretty smooth in general so a 130 for that type of riding, though a Ripmo or Pivot Switchblade would be as much fun and more versatile. 

Midwest can get rocky but also mostly smooth, right? I have ridden in the KC area but nowhere else. I'd say something like the Ripley or Switchblade, and even the Ripmo for a little extra suspension/head angle. Also, Stumpjumper cannot be left out.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Just to name a few
Revel Rascal
EVIL Offerring
Ibis RIpmo
Commencal Meta TR29

Had them all, excellent all arounders all have their owm slight benefit..


----------



## ilikepizza (Aug 22, 2016)

dllawson819 said:


> Interesting question.
> I have gotten to travel with my mountain bike a good bit over the past five years. Most recently on a 2012 Ibis Mojo SL-R with 27.5 wheels. I spent a few days in Santa Cruz right after the Ibis Ripley V4 was released. I rode my Mojo one day and demoed the Ripley the next. My thoughts while riding the Ripley where, “This bike is awesome!” …then… “It’s better at everything, but it’s not $6,000 better.” …finally… “I would rather keep the Mojo and spend $6,000 on more trips to cool places.”
> 
> If you’re happy with your current mountain bike, it should be fine for Crested Butte and Bentonville.
> ...


I hear ya on this. My current options are a heavy steel hardtail or a rigid fatty. The fat bike is great, but it can beat you up. The hardtail is fun, but probably not for 100mi or climbing at altitude!


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Since the modern XC bike is trending towards 120mm travel I’d say something like the Ripmo V2 is the new trail bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Spot Mayhem 130. Very efficient


----------



## ilikepizza (Aug 22, 2016)

xjbaylor said:


> Bentonville and Crested Butte would lean slightly towards a trail bike, but I do most of my NWA and Rockies riding on a Revel Ranger, and it works great. Smoother on the 150 bike, but I prefer short travel. The rest sounds like it would lean towards something like the Blur TR.
> 
> If it was me I would look at the RM Element, Ranger, Tallboy, Ripley, Spur or Izzo if you wanted more fun, and maybe the Blur TR, Trek Top Fuel or Epic Evo if you wanted a little more of an advantage for the events.


I've never owned a Epic Evo but its always been on my mind. Seems like the Top Fuel is getting some love here too.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

ilikepizza said:


> I've never owned a Epic Evo but its always been on my mind. Seems like the Top Fuel is getting some love here too.


The Top Fuel seems like a great bike that could be raced if needed, but would still be fun everyday. I like the Element since it leans a little more towards fun, but I think both would be really great rides.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Top Fuel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runbrung (Nov 10, 2021)

ilikepizza said:


> I hear ya on this. My current options are a heavy steel hardtail or a rigid fatty. The fat bike is great, but it can beat you up. The hardtail is fun, but probably not for 100mi or climbing at altitude!


FWIW, I've done the Lutsen 99er 3x (which is basically a gravel race, you can do that on 40mm tires) and Marji Gesick 100 on a heavy, steel, fat hardtail (Surly Ice Cream Truck). A fatty + a Mastodon is a heck of a combination.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a 120mm travel hardtail that I've taken to Bentonville and CB multiple times and felt great. It's set up SS too, keep it at my normal 32x20 for Bentonville and swap a 22 for CB. 

Agree with all the recommendations of 120ish.


----------



## ilikepizza (Aug 22, 2016)

runbrung said:


> FWIW, I've done the Lutsen 99er 3x (which is basically a gravel race, you can do that on 40mm tires) and Marji Gesick 100 on a heavy, steel, fat hardtail (Surly Ice Cream Truck). A fatty + a Mastodon is a heck of a combination.


That is helpful intel as someone who hasn't ridden either, always seemed like Lutsen was relatively tame. Clearly you are a stronger rider than me, but would you be happy riding that configuration anywhere then? Or if you were planning to head to places like Moab, CO, etc would you prefer a different rig if you had the option? Your ICT is making me think about my Krampus.


----------



## runbrung (Nov 10, 2021)

ilikepizza said:


> That is helpful intel as someone who hasn't ridden either, always seemed like Lutsen was relatively tame. Clearly you are a stronger rider than me, but would you be happy riding that configuration anywhere then? Or if you were planning to head to places like Moab, CO, etc would you prefer a different rig if you had the option? Your ICT is making me think about my Krampus.


I think I would rent a FS for Moab, but I very happy riding my ICT everywhere I've gone. Could I go faster/more comfortably on a FS on the trails I usually ride? Probably, but the low maintenance of a hardtail plus "I don't need to run into trees any faster," has kept me happy on a hardtail. I have a 140mm fork right now, but I rode Marji with it set to 100mm. I also use Tannus Tubeless to add a little comfort.

I would put some 2.6" tires on your Krampus, 120mm fork, and head up Marquette/Ishpeming way. See how RAMBA feels (specifically, check out Flannel Shirt, Grandview, and AM-FM) and then decide if you want more squish. Stop by CAMBA in Chequamegon too, there is some fun tech in there - Danky Dank and Rock Lake are the chunkiest trails there, but I rode those two weeks ago during the Chequamegon 100 and had tons of fun.


----------



## ilikepizza (Aug 22, 2016)

runbrung said:


> I would put some 2.6" tires on your Krampus, 120mm fork, and head up Marquette/Ishpeming way.


Thanks for the thoughts. And based on your profile pic, congratulations on Arrowhead.


----------

